# the edge



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

got a notice about the edge closures as 1-1-12, is that area the edge area south east of perdido pass??


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

grey ghost said:


> got a notice about the edge closures as 1-1-12, is that area the edge area south east of perdido pass??


Don't think so, the notice attachment shows pictures of the closed areas, it's east of the edge we know, but I could be mistaken.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Ten4 wackydaddy, i got notice and saw those pics, i usually dont even read all that fancy terminology junk they send, but the EDGE stood out to me. thks for reply


----------



## SaltJunkie0226 (Jun 26, 2011)

Closed for what? how can a section of the ocean be closed?


----------



## fish construction (Sep 3, 2009)

Grey Ghost , give us a link to where you saw they closed the edge.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

http://sero.nmfs.noaa.gov/bulletins/pdfs/2011/FB11-004_The_Edges_Closure_Reminder_2.pdf

I saw this article but it was dated of January of this year. It does say that it is every year though so I don't know if this was or is what grey ghost was referring to. It seems to be very far east from where most people on this forum are fishing out of.


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

SaltJunkie0226 said:


> Closed for what? how can a section of the ocean be closed?


Military bullshit prolly.


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

SaltJunkie0226 said:


> Closed for what? how can a section of the ocean be closed?


 The OLE No Takey from The Makey.

SaltJunkie, take a look at the West Coast with al the closed areas, when you are through looking at the West Coast look at the East Coast. Both the West & East coasts have very large areas that are closed to fishing. Now the powers to be are going after areas in the GULF. I don't think the Military has anything to do with the closed areas. In my opinion its the Enviromental Gurus that are pushing for the closures. My opinion is that the Gulf will have larger closed areas in the near future. The closed areas are coming to the GULF wheather we like it or not. The sad part about the closed areas is that the areas that will be closed will be closed because of SCIENCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


"GET'EM OFF THE BOTTOM"


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

fishconstruction, it is east of pensacola area off the tampa coast, it is on noaa website. i found out its not referring to what we call the EDGE around pensacola, OBA area.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

I hope to go out there come Weds or Thurs. , if reefcast forecast holds true !


----------



## coleg126 (Jun 25, 2011)

MATT09. The military should be able to do whatever the hell they want to do involving training or homeland security.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

yeah amarcafina, i will be there all week after christmas, hope forecast holds, i will head that way too , SE !!


----------



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

Sea Monkey said:


> The OLE No Takey from The Makey.
> 
> SaltJunkie, take a look at the West Coast with al the closed areas, when you are through looking at the West Coast look at the East Coast. Both the West & East coasts have very large areas that are closed to fishing. Now the powers to be are going after areas in the GULF. I don't think the Military has anything to do with the closed areas. In my opinion its the Enviromental Gurus that are pushing for the closures. My opinion is that the Gulf will have larger closed areas in the near future. The closed areas are coming to the GULF wheather we like it or not. The sad part about the closed areas is that the areas that will be closed will be closed because of SCIENCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


This exactly why we all ( myself included ) need to be more active in defending our rights against the "enviro-terrorists"!! It is easy think that someone else will take up the cause or that it can't happen. 

I can see how CA got duped into allowing the closures. There percentage of people that actually hunt and fish are very small. Same came be said for the NE. 

But, which group for fishing rights/conservation is the most impactful?

I am a member of TBF and CCA but really do not know how much they are helping or have helped.


----------



## ryanbr (Oct 10, 2007)

The Middle Grounds is always on the list. It's an important area for spawning gags. I think we need a "hug an alligator day" for all the enviro geeks. Most of them don't have a clue about the things they want to protect.


----------



## REEL STAMAS (Jan 27, 2008)

The Madison-Swanson "Closed Area' (~50mi. SSE of Panama City Bch Pass) is ALWAYS closed to Bottom-Fishing (Grouper Spawning Area). The 'Edges' they're referring to is ~SSW of the Madison-Swanson (I think). >150 mi run from P'cola I'm guessing...


----------

